# Welcome Taylor!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, this isn't a Havanese but it will be living with 2 adorable Neezers and maltese don't take up much room anyway  I am so thrilled (also jealous!) for Sharlene's new addition! Isn't he the cutest little guy? He has been making me want another maltese watching him grow up over the past 2 months. This is the puppy kisses I have been going crazy over on FB and she is going to pick up her new baby tomorrow!!! He is one lucky pup to be joining her family and Evye and Bentley.

Congrats and I definitely want more pics!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And I can't wait to take my very own pictures. I felt like this has gone on forever and wanting to get so excited yet afraid to until we knew it would all work out. He sure is an adorable little guy and can't wait to hold him and smother him with kisses. Thank you Amanda for all your help in breeder screening. I love this breeder and the little guy she will present me with. More pics soon. I can't wait to see Evye and Bentley's reaction. Trying to have realistic expectations.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Sharlene, what a precious little one!! HOW EXCITING! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

YEAH!!! I'm so excited too and can't wait to meet him, he's such a little doll! Sharlene is joining the ranks of "Crazy Lady with THREE Dogs!" I think we should print t-shirts.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Taylor is stinkin' cute! Sharlene, what made you look into getting a Maltese? Did you want a 3rd dog, any breed, or have you been wanting a Maltese for a while? I'm just curious.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I would not trade my Neezers for the world and we made a very good decision in the breed. A yearning for a Maltese....just couldn't fight it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's darling! Congratulations! How old will he be?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Sharlene! Three dogs! Yes, you are a crazy dog lady! Taylor is a pretty pup! We want lots of information about the reaction to your other dogs.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful puppy, Sharlene. Congratulations!! My best friend from college who lives in GA has a Maltese who is the cutest little girl. I know you are going to have so much fun with her.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats Sharlene! He's adorable  Here's to IWAP! lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's on her way to the airport, or maybe on the plane by now! Should have updates soon!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations, Sharlene! This is so exciting, and your new baby is simply adorable. How did you pick his name?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! He is so cute. Look forward to seeing pictures of the whole crew.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sweetness is soon going to be in his new momma's arms, awww. Can't wait for more pics, one pic is just not fair!

Kathy, I see you figured out whose puppy it is  And he's a boy.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations, Sharlene! He's adorable. Can't wait to see more pics when you get him.
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He couldn't be cuter!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awwww, what a cute lil' puff ball....have fun!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Charlene, he is absolutely adorable!!! Where is your precious baby coming from?


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG what a doll baby!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Taylor is just about as cute as they come! Congratulations! Can't wait to see more hoto: of this little fluff ball


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's such a cute little furball. Congrats!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nice to see everyone is so happy for her, she was worried that people might give her some grief for posting about a Maltese on HF. I told her nobody would care and would be happy for her! Can't wait to see pics of him with Bentley and Evye!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! What a precious little face!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my, he is adorable. Congrats -- and I can't wait for more pictures. You're another brave lady!! IWAPT...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in love with that face. He looks like a toy. Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale - Just go for it! That would be a great Christmas present for you since Ronnie stole Cicero!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sharlene, what an adorable little fellow! I can't wait to see more pictures and how Bentley and Evye react to their new sibling!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sharlene,

He is just adorable!!!

Congrats on your addition to the family!! Another maltese to hear wonderful stories about. I just love hearing about Belle.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww. Thank you so much for Taylor's warm welcome. You guys are the BEST !!! :hug:

Taylor is a little gem. He did awesome on the plane and the introduction was priceless. Taylor is so tiny and Bentley is a roughy so we have to monitor their play carefully. Evye seems infatuated with him and doesn't want to leave his side (Until he took her Skineeez and for which Taylor was given a very stern warning). First day went without a hitch and anxious to see how today goes. He slept all night with only a 3:30 pee call and right back to sleep, we had to wake him up this morning. He is sleeping on my lap right now so Evye and Bentley can have a good RLH.

Thanks again for your heartwarming welcome.....some pics.

Ganging up on Evye:









OK...I said UNCLE:









Wow...I'm thirsty:









Time for a snooze...long day:









G'Morning....I slept great !


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Taylor is adorable! Dag gone it Sharlene now my yearning for puppy number 2 is stronger than ever but isn't even an option til my daughter and her Yorkie KoKo move out!

IWAP!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay it looks like my FB post isnt going to happen any time soon! He is so cute and I am glad the Neezers are already accepting him!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And Sharlene made his beautiful crate cover!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Him so tiny and adorable. Please keep up the pics&stories, forget about hot coffee.:tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The crate cover is beautiful, the blanket is adorable and I'm in love with that water dispenser. Where did that come from?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I like the water bottle too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!! He's a cutie!!! Have fun with three, it's the Best! You'll love it!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Taylor!
Congratulations Sharlene and family!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

he is adorable! congrats!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!!! Is he not the cutest little pup!!! I was looking into Maltese before we found out about Havanese. Looking at Taylor makes me want to look into the breed again. Although I must say I love my Neezers. We have four now and hubby would send me to the moon if I thought of another pup!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! Is he not the cutest little pup!!! I was looking into Maltese before we found out about Havanese. Looking at Taylor makes me want to look into the breed again. Although I must say I love my Neezers. We have four now and hubby would send me to the moon if I thought of another pup!


Same here Megan. We were considering the Maltese vs Havanese and I love, love, love my Neezers...but I also love, love, love my Maltese (2 days into the scheme of things). Ask me in a month. LOL.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Taylor is so adorable...who wouldn't fall in love with that face!

I have serious envy over your water bottle stand - please tell us where you found it....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He is just so cute. He looks like the little dog that Piper has for her American Girl doll...can't remember his name, but Taylor definitely resembles a little stuffed animal. You must be having so much fun!

OK...and now you HAVE to tell us about that water bottle. I want one too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Taylor is soooooooooooooo cute! And, I bet you are having so much fun watching all your pups play and get into trouble.....and, I bet you love holding Taylor while he naps!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I really like my waterbottle stand too. It really saves sloppy faces and a wet floor. It comes in black or white. www.mrfooshihtzu.com. If you keep scrolling down, Bentley is on her website.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Taylor is adorable! He looks like a little stuffed toy. Congratulations.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

He is so cute!!!! I love the photos of him, espesh the one where he's peeping out from his blankie. Congratulations! Jane


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome Taylor!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

A little update on the Neezer/Maltie family. Taylor will have been with a week tomorrow and all is going well. We have had our crazy moments but I haven't looked back yet and asked...Oh my, what have I done ??? They all get along well but play still has to be monitored...Bentley is rough and tough and Taylor is still a pretty little guy (only he doesn't know that yet). He walks into his crate for sleepy time, lays on a blanket when I'm in the kitchen, loves toys and doing pretty darn well on potty (pee pads). He is an absolute gem. Love him to pieces !!! He tolerates his face cleaning semi-good and tomorrow is his first bath (wish me well !!) A few pics of my little turkeys. I emailed the breeder of this picture of Taylor and she replied "cute, the boy needs a top knot." So needless to say he is sporting a little unicorn top knot about 1/4" long today.

Evye








Bentley


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So where is the photo of Taylor???


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I dunno...where the heck did he go? Thought I posted it.... Let me try this again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so tiny and cute!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a darling, irresistible group!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The breeder gave me some wonderful rubber bands that work wonderful !!! On Evye and Bentley anyway. They are very tiny but they are so flexible, they don't mat the hair and I love them. I just placed an order. I will post the info in top knots.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the pictures and Taylor is so cute...and so tiny. I thought Ann was right about me wishing for #2 for Christmas.....then today was bath day so I'm back to wishing for diamonds....haha Please keep posting pics so I can see how much Taylor grows!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Why can't you have both Dale???


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures of all of your cuties! That little one is too much. I would just want to squeeze and kiss him all day!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Why can't you have both Dale???


Just separate bath days Dale.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Just separate bath days Dale.


Two bath days...yikes.  I think there are some super women on this forum...and I'm not one.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Taylor's first bath. He smells so good, so soft and fluffy. We survived it. He has his little "unicorn" top knot in. With the after bath crazies it's half out already. Glad I snapped a picture before and not after.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharlene, he is the cutest little thing. I do love the puppy days. From his look, I think he knows he is a handsome boy!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OM Gosh where have I been? I have missed so many threads this last week. This baby is so precious. I love the pictures. Havs are wonderful. But not the only wonderful breed. 

Congratulations and enjoy your new puppy. If I was not so tired from all that has been going on around here I would say IWAP2!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Sandi. We are enjoying the little guy. We are all very tired though. My DH went back to work to "rest" so this is my first go with the 3 by myself. But when stuff needs to be done, that's what crates are for. Already he has stopped whining when I leave the room and I have 3 little faces waiting for me on the other side of the gate. Nighttime he does wonderful in his crate. Daytime not so much. He gives in first because I'm not going. :nono: LOL. I have an expen but I'm nervous leaving him in there for any length of time unsupervised....I truly believe he can climb out given the opporunity.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! I just adore him


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! I just adore him


Tell Belle he is a little gate escape artist too. I wasn't thinking he was so cute when we found him on the other side of the gate....hmmm ???? We made a boobie trap. The next day, one the other side of the gate again. Another boobie trap. So far we are in the lead.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like Belle's been giving him pointers on escaping. Hopefully, he won't be able to pull her stunt of escaping from a completely zipped up stroller at an outdoor dog show. 

Taylor is so adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Imagine him and Belle together, they'd be able to get out of a locked house and probably drive to Dairy Queen for an ice cream!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann and Leslie.....Amanda did warn me so I can never tell her "why didn't you stop me." So far, so good...no escapes in 2 days but I know any day now he will be outside of the expen. He climbs it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Imagine him and Belle together, they'd be able to get out of a locked house and probably drive to Dairy Queen for an ice cream!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Now to capture that picture Ann, I would be willing to hide in the bushes. Maybe they could borrow Scooter's car.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm having a blast picturing the escaping Maltese! LOL That last picture of Taylor is adorable, Sharlene! Omg, look at that poofy white guy!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

After deciding it would be impossible to get a picture of all 3 together for a Christmas card, we decided on taking 3 individual pictures. What a chore !! No sooner do we take off their outfits, remove the Christmas props and call it quits, we turn around and what do we find.....???? Que Sera, Sera.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sweet babies!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The little stinkers! But, you finally got a good picture of all three of them together! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

All that modeling was clearly exhausting! I am debating to take the pups to see Santa this weekend!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Taylor is so cute!! So adorable and I love the pic where Taylor is drinking the water - looks like he can barely reach, but is drinking like a big boy


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

sharlene he is the cutest thing ever!!!!! congrats! sorry i'm so late to the party, i've been busy actually "working."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> After deciding it would be impossible to get a picture of all 3 together for a Christmas card, we decided on taking 3 individual pictures. What a chore !! No sooner do we take off their outfits, remove the Christmas props and call it quits, we turn around and what do we find.....???? Que Sera, Sera.


Oh what sweet little brats! lol I love that picture, Sharlene. Such cutie pies!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Marj. We did think about using this pic for a Christmas card but you can't really see Taylor too well and not really too Christmasy...so we went with the 3 separate photos. Nothing like waiting until the last minute.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay Sharlene....

You posted a little teaser :nono: pic of Taylor in the Body Language thread. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=317467&highlight=taylor#post317467

Would LOVE to see some updated pics of your sweet little boy :becky:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for asking Pat. I would love to show off Taylor. He does have some pics spread out among different threads but I try to remind myself, he isn't a Neezer. But since you asked.............:whoo: He is precious. He sure tries to mimic the Hav personality....a Mini-Mighty-Mo. Getting his stitches out tomorrow from his neuter. Here's my boy.

*Taylor loves the snow:*









*Just after a bath (clean for 10 minutes?)
*









*My favorite: Flying Hair, Maltese can do it too*:









*Sweet and not so innocent:*










*Having fun and getting dirty:*


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh so cute, Sharlene! I forgot how close you are to me . . . we have got to plan a playdate this spring or summer and get all theses NC/SC neezers/malteezers together!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hello??? Kathy, us GA peeps aren't far away either!!!

I love Taylor, the photos of him are beautiful Sharlene.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Hello??? Kathy, us GA peeps aren't far away either!!!
> 
> I love Taylor, the photos of him are beautiful Sharlene.


Ann, don't let them get away with it..GA wants to join in too...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone else want to do the Spring playdate? I'll do it unless somebody else would like to .


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm part Georgian since I went to school there and lived in Atlanta for several years :wink:, but Jackson absolutely hates riding in the car much longer than an hour or two. I have to hope for NC or SC playdates and keep my fingers crossed that others can drive easily to either. I am certainly not opposed to GA folks being involved . . . I just don't see him in the car for six hours unless he's drugged and then he would be asleep during the playdate! And I NEVER mind hosting but it is a long way for y'all peaches to drive! But if you're willing, I'm willing. Charlotte is also a great meeting place for all but we need a host!

And, of course, there's always Amanda who we can volunteer since she's in Paris. :whoo:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> Hey, I'm part Georgian since I went to school there and lived in Atlanta for several years :wink:, but Jackson absolutely hates riding in the car much longer than an hour or two. I have to hope for NC or SC playdates and keep my fingers crossed that others can drive easily to either. I am certainly not opposed to GA folks being involved . . . I just don't see him in the car for six hours unless he's drugged and then he would be asleep during the playdate! And I NEVER mind hosting but it is a long way for y'all peaches to drive! But if you're willing, I'm willing. Charlotte is also a great meeting place for all but we need a host!
> 
> And, of course, there's always Amanda who we can volunteer since she's in Paris. :whoo:


Are you near Winston Salem Kathy? Bentley doesn't do well in a car either. We had to break up our trip to Ann's in October (4-hour drive). Evye does okay but got sick coming and going.

I have a small but fenced-in back yard. I'm not sure it's a really a good place for a playdate though. I have stone walls, stone tree rings and I would be worried with several RLH'ing Havs. Weekends we have so many golfers out, golf carts going by and some horrible golfers who for some reason think they are good enough to tee off the pro tee. It would be okay with a few Havs and lots of eyes watching them but a dozen or so..... If a real busy day on the golf course, we are in and out several times a day.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think Amanda's house is a great idea. I say we choose a date and a menu, plan it, and we'll just email her the plans! Won't she appreciate what good friends we are when she comes home from her wonderful trip to see we've really done all the work? :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think Amanda's house is a great idea. I say we choose a date and a menu, plan it, and we'll just email her the plans! Won't she appreciate what good friends we are when she comes home from her wonderful trip to see we've really done all the work? :biggrin1:


I'll vote yes, how many votes do you need Ann?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think Amanda's house is a great idea. I say we choose a date and a menu, plan it, and we'll just email her the plans! Won't she appreciate what good friends we are when she comes home from her wonderful trip to see we've really done all the work? :biggrin1:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy is in, so that makes 4 of us. Who else wants to come to Amanda's playdate?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sharlene...thanks for posting those...he's still a major cutie!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> Sharlene...thanks for posting those...he's still a major cutie!


Thanks for asking. He is a major cutie and I love showing him off.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, I'm in! Especially because I want to be such a good friend to Amanda and do this for her. Just let me know what to bring. 

Sharlene, those are adorable pics of little Taylor! He's squishable!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Hey, I'm in! Especially because I want to be such a good friend to Amanda and do this for her. Just let me know what to bring.


You don't have to bring anything Marj....Amanda is doing it all. We just need to supply her with a list of what we want.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh that Amanda is a dear to be doing all of this. Ann you did count me in, didn't you? I would not want to hurt Amanda's feelings, so I will be making a list! Thanks for thinking of this!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh darn, I missed this thread. What an *adorable* pup! Congratulations!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Are you near Winston Salem Kathy?


 Yes, I am _in_ Winston-Salem.

And Maryam drives here often to bring her neezers to play because we have a big backyard, but Amanda is located more centrally between NC and GA  So add in Maryam who is always up for a road trip, and now Marj is making a fly-in guest appearance!! That's at least six . . . maybe we need to start a thread called, "Amanda's playdate."

OK, here is my list for Amanda to serve: Cosmopolitans, margaritas, mojitos, chocolate anything . . .

I also think she needs to have up all the agility equipment, a groomer and table handy, a bucket of flossies, and free Hav puppies! Oh, and Maryam will come and bring her fantastic camera and we'll have lots of photos for the next calendar. Feel free to add to this list :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kathy-You must be a party planner!

Don't forget beer!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy you read my mind....Ann's too. I really think we need to start a thread so everyone is aware of this galla event and can plan plane trips, hotels, long car rides, and give her a list of what we/our Havs need and want.

I know Amanda would want entertainment too. I am in the process of googling "dog parties". I am thinking like a juggler. You know, can juggle flossies and bully sticks.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> Yes, I am _in_ Winston-Salem.
> 
> And Maryam drives here often to bring her neezers to play because we have a big backyard, but Amanda is located more centrally between NC and GA  So add in Maryam who is always up for a road trip, and now Marj is making a fly-in guest appearance!! That's at least six . . . maybe we need to start a thread called, "Amanda's playdate."
> 
> ...


Just LOTS of everything Kathy wants and olives and cheese. I can't wait to see the grooming demos! This calendar will be sold out before print, I bet!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha . . . Amanda . . . this is what happens when you go to Paris! What happens back west of the Atlantic stays west of the Atlantic!! :usa2: :canada:
:drum:op2: arty:arty:arty: :juggle: opcorn:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Play Date? When? I am 4 hours from Winston Salem, NC!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh it is just so nice to see Taylor grow SO SO CUTE

Kat


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now that Kathy volunteered me to drive and take pics, I might as well supply everyone with beer since Joey works for Miller Coors.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Now that Kathy volunteered me to drive and take pics, I might as well supply everyone with beer since Joey works for Miller Coors.


Can I have his job?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Joey has the best job ever!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sharlene, I just caught up with this thread. Your pictures are so pretty, I love Taylor. He looks like a Neezer in the making to me.

A playdate at Amanda's sounds wonderful. I'll be there with my girls. 

I would love to host a playdate but as Ann can tell you my yard is just not suitable, woods, trees and no fence.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Play Date? When? I am 4 hours from Winston Salem, NC!


So Linda is coming and bring Dexter and Jack? I am coming and bringing a pretty lined comfortable picnic basket...does Jack like to travel??:biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Sharlene, I just caught up with this thread. Your pictures are so pretty, I love Taylor. He looks like a Neezer in the making to me.
> 
> A playdate at Amanda's sounds wonderful. I'll be there with my girls.
> 
> I would love to host a playdate but as Ann can tell you my yard is just not suitable, woods, trees and no fence.


We can all fit in your living room and on your deck Sandi! :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We can all fit in your living room and on your deck Sandi! :laugh:


Never thought of that, so I will have it the next one. Give me some dates that work. We also have a screened in porch on the lower level the size of the deck if it rains.

DGD and I are going to Fernandina Beach next week, and we were going to check about having a playdate there.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm....if Amanda's taking on all of this responsibility, maybe I should plan to come too. Louisiana IS technically in the southeast.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lol! I am reading this in the airport!!! But I would love to host one but after graduation please (May'ish!) And maltesers included. If you saw her be bad at Ann's... Wait till you see her in her domain where she is very comfortable!


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome welcome!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome home, My house, Amelia Island or your house for May. Just let us know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm just teasing you guys, Sandi, your home is lovely! I'm happy to host again as I really enjoy it but if someone else wants to do it then I'm also happy to go there. 

The beach idea is sounding REALLY good on this rainy day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

_I thought he was looking sort of cute and innocent so captured the moment._
_
Taylor enjoying a bully stick_


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's beautiful. Is it hard to keep him so white?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

trueblue said:


> He's beautiful. Is it hard to keep him so white?


YES !!:frusty:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

_ I just jinxed myself !!!! I knew there was a reason I loved that clean, white, cute and innocent-looking picture.

Now for the real Taylor._









_
Taylor needs to learn potty means just that.....not to dig for prickly gummy balls in the mud._


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> _I thought he was looking sort of cute and innocent so captured the moment._
> _
> Taylor enjoying a bully stick_


Ooooooh, how beautiful/handsome is Taylor!! Can't wait to meet him. Does he keep up with his brothers, or does he just lead them? He looks very in command of that bully stick!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cutie pie. I wonder if he'll turn into a monster like Belle.... !


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He is adorable, mess face and all!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Taylor is beautiful. He is growing up so fast.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Taylor will be 8 months old tomorrow...sigh !!! He is such a little gem and still as sweet as can be (on his good days). An updated picture.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats! He is so adorable! Three wow?! I have my hands full with my two...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's so pretty...and white! What's his personality like?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love him and can't wait to meet the little cutie.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

trueblue said:


> He's so pretty...and white! What's his personality like?


Precious !! He is dog, people (men & woman) and kid social. At the playdate, I wish he had been a little more playful though. He just wanted a lap to cuddle up on, any one's lap would do. At home he has no idea he is a little guy. I love watching him outside with Evye and Bentley doing their RLH. He has learned if you stop and wait in the middle you can catch up on their return.

He just had a bath in this picture. Why I took it, to remind me he really does have white feet.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmmm, I can't wait to show Neal that cute little Teezer sweet face! I recall him having Taylor in his lap a lot!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He did spend a lot of time in Neal's lap. Maryam has several pictures.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> At the playdate, I wish he had been a little more playful though. .


Taylor is really pretty or should I say handsome. I've been to several playdates and it seems the dogs at their home are very playful, but the visitors are mostly just there. Very few really show their wonderful, playful, happy personalities. Some engage more than others to treats and toys but most seem to have company manners and are little party poopers.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Do they have playdates in all states or just CA and NJ?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

leena365 said:


> Do they have playdates in all states or just CA and NJ?


All over. I don't know Canada well at all but I hope our Canadian friends will chime in and give you some insight as to possibilities.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Found this link. Don't know if this is anywhere near your proximity. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11492&highlight=beamer


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I live in Windsor. Which is 4 hours from Greater Toronto Area. Maybe Michigan would be closer to my city? This town is small.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leena, play dates are organized by people living in the same area as others and wanting to see each other's Havs and visit. I don't know anyone on the forum that is in your area, but I'm in the same boat. I know of 3 Hav owners not too far from me, but they aren't forum members. We see each other only once/year so far so we dont' get to visit with many Havs at all.  

Taylor is so very handsome!! Love that face.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I will have to drive four hours to GTA or half hour to forty five minutes if they have any in Michigan.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We HAV a little house guest this weekend. (Kelrobin) Kathy's Jackson is here while Kathy and DH are enjoying their weekend in Las Vegas. I thought this was the cutest picture of Jackson and Taylor.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They look like like a pair. So cute and cozy.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sharlene, I believe you have another photo to post of Taylor. I understand he has changed colors.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- I think it has become obvious Jackson and DH need their own maltese


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> Sharlene, I believe you have another photo to post of Taylor. I understand he has changed colors.


This is the picture you were referring to...he doesn't know he is little and he doesn't know he white....either that he doesn't care. Notice the mud paw print on his upper back..guess how that got there?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie no matter what color he is!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- he is exotic. The sparkled red maltese in his natural habitat


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> We HAV a little house guest this weekend. (Kelrobin) Kathy's Jackson is here while Kathy and DH are enjoying their weekend in Las Vegas. I thought this was the cutest picture of Jackson and Taylor[


Looks like Taylor is saying, "just do what I do, Mom is a pushover".

An orange and white Taylor, why not? he is a real cutie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sharlene I don't know how you keep them so clean and the coats so long! I was beginning to think they never got dirty, now I see it is just you working miracles!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We will be having the sod replaced out back SOON and we are making a designed potty area with a doggy door. Hopefully a lot of this can be eliminated. If they still manage to find the red mud....clip, clip, clip. We don't typically get this kind of rain and I am so ready for it to move on out of here.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I would prefer the sand, the clay is hard to handle, unless you have a red dog!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

One more pic of Taylor and his little buddy cuddling. Jackson left tonight and we will really miss him. He was a gem and welcome to come stay anytime. They all got along so well. It would have been more pleasant without all the rain but we made the best of it and they still got a lot of play and RLH's in. The dirty feet will come clean...eventually.

I dunno....I think Jackson would love a little white monster of his very own.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with you Sharlene. Does Kathy?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! What a lovely little boy. Congrats on your new baby. Love the photos, too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think Bentley is looking for Jackson. He seems sad. We went potty first thing and he wanted to forgo his treat and head right back in the bedroom....looking for his buddy, I guess.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, that's sad! Look at them snoozing alongside each other. So adorable. I would love to watch someone else's hav, but there aren't that many around here! If anyone wants to visit Montreal, let me know and I'll keep your Hav while you travel!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson passed out last night in my arms in the car and has barely raised his head this morning. He will be very sad too. He loves being in a pack of furballs, and your pack is the best!!!!


----------

